# Like new 04 05 06 gto hurst shifter..



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I have a Hurst shifter that I just bought 2 weeks ago for sale. I installed it in my gto 06 3/24/11 but I found that it will void my extended warranty so I have to take it out. Its the hurst shifter with the black ball. It costed me almost $300 and im selling it for only $210 shipped. I except paypal and I can ship next day or even the same day I recieve the money if I have enough time. Please PM me or you can reach me faster by emailing me at [email protected]..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

In before the lock.


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sold!! Thank you..


----------

